# Smoke evacuation system



## cda (Oct 11, 2011)

Smoke evacuation system not in a high rise or atrium

1 test annually?

2 dampers inside duct inspection required of damper, annual or five year ???

Code or nfpa section reference ???

3 cfm /air flow test????

4 anything else need to be done????


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2011)

Bueller, Bueller


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

NFPA 92 - Section 8.6.


----------



## Frank (Oct 17, 2011)

2009 IFC 909.20

909.20.4 Dedicated smoke control systems. Dedicated smoke control systems shall be operated for each control sequence semiannually. The system shall also be tested under standby power conditions.

909.20.5 Nondedicated smoke control systems. Non-dedicated smoke control systems shall be operated for each control sequence annually. The system shall also be tested under standby power conditions


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Frank

But, do you just flip the switch and hear the thing run,

Or do you need to visualy inspect dampers that they are opening or closing or test air flow??????

and if so how often?????

It seems visual inspection frequency of dampers changed??? not sure what it is now


----------



## fireguy (Oct 17, 2011)

NFPA 92-2012 Section 8

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp

I expect you already have the above "read only" reference, but some may not.  Besides, I like to show my limited knowledge.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2011)

dang I was just on the paid site and could not get to 92??????????????

guess I should have paid the extra dime

I looked at a few other nfpa's and could not find how often dampers had to be visualy checked, I know there was something going around about changing the freqency


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2011)

sad you can buy nfpa 92 2012

you can view it for free

BUT, if you have a paid subcribtion it is not there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustReid (Oct 17, 2011)

I know that NFPA 3 was looking at having re-certification requirements but I am not sure where this landed. I also had no luck finding inspetion frequency requirements for dampers.

I did a lot of third party smoke control testing in Los Angeles before coming out to the east coast. The initial test of these systems is very in depth and a lot of documentation is generated showing the sequence of operations rational analysis. LA has a program called Reg 4 testing that requires the systems to be inspected every year. It is my understanding that these follow up tests pretty much flip the switch and make sure it runs.

92 B 2009 (I don't have 92 yet) Section 8.4.3 says The periodic tests shall determine the airflow quantities and the pressure differences at the following locations: 1)Across smoke barrier openings 2) At the air makeup supplies and 3) At smoke exhaust equipment.

So it sounds like the recommendation is to take a reading of the air quantity on your exhaust and make up air. That could get tricky for the makeup air depending on where it is coming from. The exhaust reading is easiest to take at the exhaust point on the roof and is usually done by a certified air balancer.

As far as sequence of operations goes, if it is a true smoke control system there should be a firefighters smoke control panel. This should  give positive indication that the sequence has been achieved. Since this has already been tested in the past, you should be able to use that as a verification of proper sequence.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2011)

I found this, but have not had time to check the current standards

http://fm.colorado.edu/firesafety/FSDamperTestInsMaintReqs.html


----------



## JustReid (Oct 18, 2011)

So that article is suggesting four years. I think the NFPA 3 committee was tossing around the idea of 5 years making it similar to sprinkler system inspections (I don't remember if it made it in or not). Either one would probably be good as long as it is done. But it looks like it will have to be implemented by guides and policies until a hard code requirement surfaces.


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 18, 2011)

More than flipping a switch in Bellevue, Washington! Here's their smoke control system confidence testing sheet.

This is applied through the FD's Development Standards, Smoke Control Section:



> 11.16.3 Confidence testing. The BFD Smoke Control Confidence Test Report Cover Sheet and required documents shall be completed and submitted to the Bellevue Fire Prevention Dept. for each Operational or Performance test.11.16.4 Frequency. Operational testing must be completed on an annual basis for 100% of the building. Performance testing must cover 100% of the building on a 3yr frequency. Performance testing that includes a three year program to test 1/3rd of the building each year is acceptable.
> 
> 11.16.5 Operational Testing. The intent of this testing is to ensure that the system will function as originally designed during an emergency. The operational testing involves manipulation of manual override controls and activation of detection devices, fans, and dampers, where provided. The IFC, provides a description of the required testing which must include all smoke control related equipment such as initiating devices, fans, dampers and controls.
> 
> 11.16.6 Performance Testing. Performance testing includes the measurement of pressure differentials or airflow quantities. Pressure differentials and airflow quantities shall be observed as required for Performance testing. Performance testing shall be performed in accordance with the Special Inspector Test Procedures based on the Detailed Design Report. If these documents are not present, they shall be developed by the SI/SIA for approval in accordance with number sheet 42C.


Number Sheet 42C refers to the DPD Description Sheet for smoke control system permit submittal requirements, where 42A is the system concept for a new system, 42B is the permit submittal for a new system, 42C is improvements or revisions to an existing system (or FPE statement of nonsignificance with alterations to an existing building with a smoke control system), 42D applies to pressurization-only systems.For Dampers:



> 11.16.10 Dampers. Dampers controlled by the smoke control system, whether monitored by the FSCP or not, shall be visually inspected and maintained a minimum of every 4 years in accordance with NFPA 90A and the manufacturer’s recommendation.


----------



## JustReid (Oct 19, 2011)

I have done a little work on smoke control projects in Bellevue and I like the thoroughness of their regulations. So the Operational Test for Bellevue is essentially flip the switch and observe (to over simplify) and the Performance Test is where all of the measurements are taken and this is at three year interval. It seems like it could get a little costly for a building to do this every three years but who am I to tell a jurisdiction what suits them best. One of the best things with Bellevue is the amount of documentation the design team must submit for testing purposes. One of the things with smoke control systems is that they can get complicated. If the initial intent, sequence of operations and design assumptions are not properly recorded, it makes it extremely difficult for people doing these follow on inspections to do their job properly. Sometimes this requires reverse engineering the systems and/or looking up older smoke control requirements to determine what the intent was at the time of the design. I definitely support more documentation up front.

Another good example to look at would be Clark County Nevada. They have well established smoke control guidelines also.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks getting closer

nfpa 90a

1.1* Scope.This standard shall cover construction, installation, operation, and maintenance of systems for air conditioning and ventilating, including filters, ducts, and related equipment, to protect life and property from fire, smoke, and gases resulting from fire or from conditions having manifestations similar to fire.

from nfpa 80

does 80 apply to smoke evac systems??

1.2.1    The purpose of this document is to set national standards for the installation and maintenance of assemblies used to protect openings in walls, floors, and ceilings to prevent or retard the spread of fire and smoke within, into, or out of buildings.

1.2.2    This document is also intended to give guidance to authorities having jurisdiction (AHJs) so they can determine in the field if an assembly meets the requirements and standards outlined in this document and if maintenance standards have been maintained.

1.2.3*    It is not the purpose of this standard to establish the degree of protection required or to constitute the approval of any product.

Chapter 19 Installation Testing Maintenance Fire Dampers

19.4* Periodic Inspection and Testing.

19.4.1    Each damper shall be tested and inspected 1 year after installation.

19.4.1.1    The test and inspection frequency shall then be every 4 years, except in hospitals, where the frequency shall be every 6 years.

19.4.2    All tests shall be completed in a safe manner by personnel wearing personal protective equipment.

19.4.3    Full unobstructed access to the fire or combination fire/smoke damper shall be verified and corrected as required.

19.4.4    If the damper is equipped with a fusible link, the link shall be removed for testing to ensure full closure and lock-in-place if so equipped.

19.4.5    The operational test of the damper shall verify that there is no damper interference due to rusted, bent, misaligned, or damaged frame or blades, or defective hinges or other moving parts.

19.4.6    The damper frame shall not be penetrated by any foreign objects that would affect fire damper operations.

19.4.7    The damper shall not be blocked from closure in any way.

19.4.8    The fusible link shall be reinstalled after testing is complete.

19.4.8.1    If the link is damaged or painted, it shall be replaced with a link of the same size, temperature, and load rating.

19.4.9    All inspections and testing shall be documented, indicating the location of the fire damper or combination fire/smoke damper, date of inspection, name of inspector, and deficiencies discovered.

19.4.9.1    The documentation shall have a space to indicate when and how the deficiencies were corrected.

19.4.10    All documentation shall be maintained and made available for review by the AHJ.

19.4.11    Periodic inspections and testing of a combination fire/smoke damper shall also meet the inspection and testing requirements contained in Chapter 6 of NFPA 105, Standard for Smoke Door Assemblies and Other Opening Protectives.

still can not access nfpa 90 on the paid side


----------



## permitguy (Oct 19, 2011)

We do it the same as Bellevue.  We get pressure differential testing for 1/3 of the building each year, so it has had a full performance test in any given 3 year period.


----------



## JustReid (Oct 19, 2011)

permitguy, that sounds like a good way to do the testing. That is probably much less disruptive to the occupants of the building.

CDA

I would recommend the following:

If the system has not been tested in the last 4-5 years the test should follow the recommendations of NFPA 92B 2009 for periodic tests. Since the 2012 of NFPA 92 is a consolidation of 92A and 92B, it is probably not too different that what is listed in 8.4 below.

8.4 Periodic Testing.

8.4.1* Proper maintenance of the system shall, as a minimum, include the periodic testing of all equipment, such as initiating devices, fans, dampers, controls, doors, and windows.

8.4.2* The equipment shall be maintained in accordance with the manufacturer’s recommendations.

8.4.3 The periodic tests shall determine the airflow quantities and the pressure differences at the following locations:

(1) Across smoke barrier openings

(2) At the air makeup supplies

(3) At smoke exhaust equipment

8.4.4 All data points shall coincide with the acceptance test location to facilitate comparison measurements.

8.4.5 The system shall be tested at least semiannually by persons who are thoroughly knowledgeable in the operation, testing, and maintenance of the systems.

8.4.5.1 The results of the tests shall be documented in the operations and maintenance log and made available for inspection.

8.4.5.2 The smoke management system shall be operated for each sequence in the current design criteria.

8.4.5.3 The operation of the correct outputs for each given input shall be observed.

8.4.5.4 Tests shall also be conducted under standby power if applicable.

8.4.6* Special arrangements shall be considered for the introduction of large quantities of outside air into occupied areas

or computer centers when outside temperature and humidity

conditions are extreme and when such unconditioned air

could damage contents.


----------



## JustReid (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as dampers, if you are talking about a maintenance program in general I would look to the NFPA 80 and NFPA 105 criteria that you found which would be for all dampers in the building. If it is just related to smoke control, then I would only focus on system dampers (dampers that are required to operate for the smoke control system to function) and site the NFPA 92B section 8.4.1 for the requirement for them to be tested.

92B is cited since this is a smoke evac system and not a pressurization system(92A).


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2011)

ask and you shall recieve::::

I am in receipt  your email regarding the availability of the 2012 version of NFPA 92. I have advised that this will be available at the beginning of next week. Please contact us with any further questions.   posted 10-20-2011


----------

